# Calendar Info and 09



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Calendars are being mailed out today!!!!!!!!! WAAAHOOOOO Im so exctied to get them out the door even though the printers hardly, "Rushed" them. 


OK NOW is the time to start thinking about 09. 

IS it snowing where you are? Go take photos!!!! Do you still have Christmas decor up???? ( I do) Go take photos!!!!!! Lets get this one done throughout the year, I would like everyone to have theirs by Dec 1-15 next year.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Thanks Melissa! I can't wait to get mine!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Great idea, and we should continue to bump this thruout the year so we all remember to take pics!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Good, it will probably take me all year to get a worthy one of Milo. ound: I can't wait to get this year's calendar.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

What do you want us to do with the possible calendar pictures? Do you have a special place here on the forum you want them? Sent to you? I think having a good early start is a great idea for the next calendar. Another question I had was are you intending to make a coffee table book?Or was that just fun chatter?

Thanks,
Julie


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

:whoo::whoo: I can't wait for my Calendar :whoo::whoo:

Your the Best Melissa :first: Have fun and *stay safe!!!!!!!*

Off to take pictures.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Yahoooo!!! People keep asking me about the American Forum Calendar!!
I am sooooo looking forward to it!! 

I'll have ppl do a guessing game! See if they mistake Sierra's "twin" Lily for Sierra  *grins*


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I'd like to nominate Lynn's picture of Parker and his snow-shoes :biggrin1:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Yippee! Can't wait to get mine! Mizz M you are devine! Thanks for making me feel better....my Christmas tree is still up! The rest of my fam left yesterday and after having a 3 yr. old & a 1 yr. old wreaking havoc in my house for 3 1/2 weeks,plus my MIL passing last week, ladies I want to announce to you that I AM POOPED! Heck, I may just leave the tree up until next Christmas! Africa trip still on?? Uh, and STILL NO SNOW IN DALLAS!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Poor you, Vicki!! What a time you've had. 3 1/2 weeks is waaaaaayyyyyy too long for this girl! YIKES ! But see? Now you can take pics of Valentino around the tree for the 09 calendar ! :whoo:


Thank you so very much, Melissa! I wonder how long before we get it, here in Canada? Can't wait!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Vicki-----I have 4-5" we got today I could send you! It wouldn't break my heart at all! Tonight/tomorrow the wind is supposed to pick up and Sat the high is supposed to be 5*F :smow:BRRRRR:smow:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

oooh...hope you have your long johns on!!! You can send me a snow care pkg. any time!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh, I will be checking my mailbox daily~~cannot wait to receive my 3 copies !!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

:whoo: Can't wait for mine too!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It is going to be so great too see all the wonderful fur babies from our forum.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Is it too late to order one?
I totally dropped the ball and forgot to order one....


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:whoo: Thanks Melissa!


----------



## ChristineL (Aug 31, 2007)

Thanks Melissa! I'm so excited to see them!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

*Has anyone???*

gotten their calendars yet?? I was hoping to have gotten mine my now.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

No not yet, if they went out on Friday priority mail we should see them Tuesday. No mail today bummer..


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yea, I was thinking that today was the day, but forgot that there is no mail today - boo hoo


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Anyone have a Calendar arrive yet?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm hoping today....no mail yesterday.MLK day.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Hmm, I wonder who will be the first to get theirs.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I am hoping. I had it sent to work cause we have a mail person. My mailbox is out in the open here and sometimes (like yesterday!) it rains in sunny so cal!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Well, I live in Dallas too but I bet with the way the mail goes I won't get my any sooner than those of you that live in other states.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm hoping to get mine today!! *fingers crossed!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well my mail came - but no calendars!! I am so sad. I hope they come tomorrow.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

No!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

My mail did not show up till 6 PM tonight.. Sadly I did not get mine either.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

I was hoping mine would arrive today, but came up empty.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Nothing yet but the mail lady knows to run to my desk!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Nope..no calendar!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Still waiting.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

> Is it too late to order one?


You can still order, but later orders will be sent at least two weeks later than the initial orders. Melissa says that PayPal is the best way to pay for it because PayPal will print a mailing label for her and she can ship it out faster.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:hurt: I just got my mail - no calendars!!!! I guess Melissa was unable to send them priority mail. Anyone else get theirs yet?


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Nothing yet but I did look back at the original post last Thursday and the part about sending them priority mail wasn't there (or I'm just blind and looked at the wrong post).


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

No, not yet and I live in Dallas.....wonder if that even makes a difference though?


----------



## mom23girls (Nov 26, 2007)

Do you use photos that members take & put them in a calendar? I'm new, this is the first I've heard about it. How much are the calendars? 

Thanks


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

mom23girls said:


> Do you use photos that members take & put them in a calendar? I'm new, this is the first I've heard about it. How much are the calendars?
> 
> Thanks


Lemme see if I can direct you to it! It's fabulous and pics were sent in to Melissa from forum members! Check this link http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?p=79224#post79224 to hear more about it and then scroll down a post or two to click the link and see how fabu it is!!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

No calendar today, I'll check tomorrow.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Same here, but then again, being in Canada might mean mine will get here a couple of days later....


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

MY CALENDARS CAME TODAY!!!!They look wonderful!!!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh...now I can't wait to get home!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

YEA!!!!! Oh I cant wait to get my mail, maybe I should go hunt the mailman down..


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Ooh, I'm excited! My mail should be here in about an hour or so. I'll be right there to get it (hopefully).


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Yea Laurie. You were the first!! Let's see, that was from Dallas to NJ. I wonder how long for Dallas to CA?? I hope the mail person doesn't try to cram the package in our dinky community mail box and puts it on my doorstep instead.....


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Ohhhh I can't wait!! My mail won't come for 4-5 more hours!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:dance:I hope mine come today too--along with a bonus--QUILT BLOCKS!:dance:


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

No calendar for me today 
Julie, my quilt package should be at your house tomorrow! I'm posting a picture of the logo block on the quilt thread.

Beverly


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

No calendars or quilt blocks for me either today...I'm bummed--but it definitely turned my frown upside down when I saw that forum logo!Great,fabulous,fantastic,Awesome job on that! Incredible! You definitely knew the right person!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Lets see who is the first to get it- another forum challenge.

Amanda


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

:hurt:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh Gosh now I’m scared to go home, I don’t want to be disappointed.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Amanda, since it looks like I was the first to get mine this morning, do I get a puppy??? I am happy to take one from anyone's litters - you can choose for me!!:biggrin1:

ps - Mine came to my business address, I am not sure why??


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

<--- is blind and totally missed Laurie received hers!

Okay Laurie,
I will pick the puppy out and send it to you, the darn problem is sometimes my mail lady can't be trusted and things get lost in the mail!

Amanda


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Amanda, I tell you what - I will come and pick the pup up, soyou dont have to worry about mailing!!!!
Maybe I got mine first cause I bought so darn many!!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Only bills and "junk" in my mailbox today


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Boy am I disappointed. Nothing good here today. Just junk mail and bills.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I live in Canada! Probably wont see it for weeks!! lol










Ryan

PS--Sorry Gerri, I had to steal your graphic.. lol


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Well at least you guys are making me feel better, I didnt get any bills today.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Nada!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I didn't get mine either. Was Laurie the only one who got there's today.

Laurie, do you have a special:kiss: relationship, that you would like to tell us about with your mailman. :ear:

We won't tell hubby we swear.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well the funny thing is that it was sent to my business, not my home. I kept running my home mail"person" down the last few days - and my company mail came today at 11 am and there it was!! Hmmm. I guess I am just really lucky today!! 
I am sure you will all get yours tomorrow!! 

Amanda - did you pick out my pup yet??


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Now Laurie, 

we all know that Amanda steals puppies, she doesn't give them away.

You will have to fly and break in her house to get your puppy.:spy:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yea, I know, I told her I would come get it!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Just got back from the post office and my package hasn't arrived yet either, but I did get my Golden Ticket today (Westminster) - yea!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I am lazy and have yet to check the mail today. Maybe I'll head downstairs now and check, LOL.

Kimberly, how exciting! My Westminster ticket came in the mail while I was in Brazil and it was a pleasant change in opening mail from two weeks worth of credit card offers!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Is it really golden?

Laurie, I picked Galleta. I will just ummm keep her at my house until you talk hubby into it!

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yes, it is really golden. They seem to like to do everything in gold.

Galleta is gone, but I'll send you Salsa. She's being a stinker today.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

NO! I get Salsa first! I was the first one to fall in love with her.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kimberly,
That was an offer and I accept. Want me to drive up tonight? I did see people were stuck on I-5 but I am totally willing to call in sick tomorrow!

Amanda


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Yes, it is really golden. They seem to like to do everything in gold.
> 
> Galleta is gone, but I'll send you Salsa. She's being a stinker today.


Congratulations!!!
Did Galleta go to the SF area?? I saw the cutest little black and white puppy today.I didn't think of your litter till after she left:frusty: 
Sally


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Sally, Galleta was gone because DH got home and took her for a couple of hours, so yes, she's still in the SF area. 

Amanda, you're on! See you tomorrow, but you'll need to camp out here for the next three weeks until she's old enough to leave.  You better drive fast. Carolina's mom is much closer than you are.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Lina- you can't send your mom to pick up the puppy that would be cheating!

Kimberly- do you cook and have an extra bed? Heck I don't need it, everyone if you see someone sleeping with the puppies, you know who it is!!!

Amanda


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amanda, there is no such thing as cheating in the SPSL! :spy:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

WAIT A MINUTE HERE!!!!!!
I AM THE ONE WHO IS SUPPOSED TO GET THE PUPPY IN THE END. 
NO ONE CAN PUT THEIR PAWS ON THAT BABY GIRL!! OR I AM GONNA COME OUT THER AND :fish:YOU ALL!!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Yeah, I think we forgot this was Laurie's prize. Sorry Laurie  How about I send you one of those Mi-ki's as a consolation prize? 

Kimberly- I am sitting at the bridge waiting for your address 

Amanda


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

You guys are hysterical!!! LMBO


And no, no calendar here either. I am not expecting it until Thurs. or Friday so that way I won't be too hung up on waiting for it. Now if it's not here by the time I leave for Dominican Republic (Feb. 14th), I'll be very sad.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Checked my mail, all I got was bills and "Dogs in Canada" & "National Geographic" magazines, so maybe next week. Fingers Crossed!

Marj, I'm leaving Feb. 28 for the Dominican Republic, where will you be staying?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

okay---now what are you guys going to do there?


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

*where to put/send calendar worthy pics for '09*

I'm not sure, but I am really in love with my latest shot of Sierra, and was wondering if we know anything yet on if we could bombard Melissa yet with piccies for '09 yet....she did ask for it.....didn't she ?! *grins* What do you guys think...good enough for calendar?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Sierra, that's a great shot! I'm pretty sure that Melissa will be asking for calendar pictures later on in the year, but maybe we can have an ongoing thread or something. That might be a good idea.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

That is really a beautiful picture!! I have a question for you, since Sierra and Lily look so alike - I just took this pic of Lily cause I am concerned about the color change on her nose!! I miss her solid black nose!! Is this normal? Has it happened to Sierra before??


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

oh...geezz....I would be a little concerned too....how old is Lily now? When did you notice it for the first time?

I've seen it before in a male Hav, who is purely white...and had a dark black nose...but at about 11 months it started to lighten up, going pink....
And unfortunately it never came back....I don't think the owners ever found out why it happened, as both parents and grandparents were perfectly pigmented....

I have heard that in females it can be hormonal changes, but then the darkness comes back....

Sorry that I am of no help....


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Laurie, I think that Kimberly mentioned that could be a "winter nose" to Michele in another post. Perhaps that's what it is? I'm not sure if it's something that eventually happens or if it has to happen every year since a puppy. Here's the link, posts 39 and 40:

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=3072&highlight=winter+nose


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Laurie, I've seen it called snow nose and McKenna gets it every winter. Her nose turns mostly pink and then goes back to black in the late spring, summer. From what I read it may be due to lack of sunlight, however my girls spend a lot of time outside, summer and winter so I know she is absorbing plenty of vitamin D. I don't worry about it. It goes back to black in the summer. It's been happening for a couple of years now and McKenna is almost four years old.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Sam has the same problem "winter nose". One person recommended giving him "kelp supplements", a web site I found on "winter nose" said it could also be caused by an allergy especially if using a plastic bowl. His nose did not change back to black last summer. If you find a "cure" I'd love to know!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Riley gets "winter nose" I was afraid last year when it first happened that it would not turn back to black but it did and now we have "winter nose" again.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Leeann said:


> Riley gets "winter nose" I was afraid last year when it first happened that it would not turn back to black but it did and now we have "winter nose" again.


Oliver too.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks guys, makes me feel better to know that Lily isnt the only "special" one. But Sam's never went back to black?? Maybe that is because he is chocolate. It seems that everyone who has had this is the "blonds"


----------



## mom23girls (Nov 26, 2007)

I have to ask...how do you guys keep the hair around thier eyes and mouth so perfectly white? Amy has tear staining SO bad and the hair around her mouth is discolored. I heard this could possibly be related to her food (Purina ProPlan). I bathe her weekly & groom her faithfully every day. Does the food make that much of a difference? I know she didn't have it this bad when she first came to us.

Your photos are all beautiful! I need to get the camera out more & practice.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Lily had terrible mouth and eye staining when she was younger. After I changed foods and stared adding yogurt to her meals, it cleared up. She has a very small amount of staining right at the corner of her eyes, and only has staining on the mouth when she gets into something she isnt supposed to!! But I think all in all, most will agree, that the food seems to have a lot to do with it. 
Laurie


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Oliver's tear stain seemed to go away after I got rid of his plastic bowl last year?????????? Someone said adding tomato paste is good also to help prevent tear stain.
We always sprinkle a little fresh parsley on his food.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Laurie, Kodi's nose has been changing since he was a pup. Right now it is chocolate colored. As we start getting near summer, it usually turns black again. At least up to this point it has. It will be interesting to see what happens this summer.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Wow it is amazing how it seems to be the lighter color dogs that have winter nose.
Riley also had tear & mouth stain, I did the same as Laurie and changed the food to Fromms and gave yogurt.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Leeann said:


> *Wow it is amazing how it seems to be the lighter color dogs that have winter nose*.
> Riley also had tear & mouth stain, I did the same as Laurie and changed the food to Fromms and gave yogurt.


I was wondering about that also:suspicious:


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

mintchip said:


> Oliver's tear stain seemed to go away after I got rid of his plastic bowl last year?????????? Someone said adding tomato paste is good also to help prevent tear stain.
> We always sprinkle a little fresh parsley on his food.


I had to laugh when I read the "tomato paste" suggestion! ound:

We had spaghetti for supper tonight, and Molly got a small piece of meatball...but just enough that her beard turned red from the little bit of sauce on the meat! ound:

Aaarrrggghhh :frusty: !! Our camera is on the fritz...what a picture that would have been! Boy, did she look cute!

Maureen and Molly


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Suzanne, that is an amazing picture of Sierra! Definitely worth submitting for the next calendar.

Debbie wrote: *"I'm leaving Feb. 28 for the Dominican Republic, where will you be staying?"*

Since there is already another calendar thread, we can chat about our trips here! lol We are leaving Feb. 14th, 'til the 21st and are staying in Puerto Plata, at the Gran Bahia Principe San Juan. For a few bucks more, we took the Golden Club option so we'll be closer to the beach and have a few extras in our room. I can't wait!

http://www.bahia-principe.com/bp/ca...ahia-principe-san-juan/hotel-information.html

Where are you staying and for how long? So it will be just you and hubby? We are leaving kids, cats and dogs home with my mom. Nice.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Isabelle's nose has gone lighter since she has gotten older too. It started getting lighter at about age 3. It isn't pink like some dogs but it isn't winter nose (we now live in so cal!) Dora has really jet black piagments. I would also like to know if it is just bad genes but her nose is lighter on top!

A photo that you can see the difference


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Where are you staying and for how long? So it will be just you and hubby? We are leaving kids, cats and dogs home with my mom. Nice.


We will be staying at the Catalona Bavaro Beach Golf & Casino Resort, in Punta Cana. Yes, it will be just DH and I. Mom will be looking after the crew. We are really looking forward to this trip, we will be gone for a whole week. Longest time we have ever left the kids.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Julie said:


> okay---now what are you guys going to do there?


What are going to do there? Why, nothing of course! Absolutely and blissfully nothing!!! :biggrin1: Oh yeah. I'll read and will walk to my lounge chair in the shade and I'll get up once in a while to get a drink or some food. Yup, that's sounds about it. Care to join us? lol


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Ah, Debbie, you are going to enjoy yourselves. It's tough the first time you leave kids behind, but do try to enjoy every day and unwind. Just getting away from routine of early mornings, lunches for school, appointments, dog grooming, walking and feeding, all that....... aaaaahhhhhh...... It is a time for you to recharge so that when you get back, you will have more energy for all those things and more.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I just thought maybe there was something going on since you guys both picked the same place! I wish I could go-----but my big outing is to the grocery store!ound:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Another brown nose here. I just noticed this morning that Brady's nose has turned brown. DH says it has been that way for at least a month. I guess I am not too observant. I will be waiting to see if it changes back in the spring. I guess it is something about these light colored havs.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Julie said:


> I just thought maybe there was something going on since you guys both picked the same place! I wish I could go-----but my big outing is to the grocery store!ound:


Julie, our trip is not all fun, we have to attend Vacuum seminars too. Oh how boring!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

mom23girls said:


> I have to ask...how do you guys keep the hair around thier eyes and mouth so perfectly white? Amy has tear staining SO bad and the hair around her mouth is discolored. I heard this could possibly be related to her food (Purina ProPlan). I bathe her weekly & groom her faithfully every day. Does the food make that much of a difference? I know she didn't have it this bad when she first came to us.
> 
> Your photos are all beautiful! I need to get the camera out more & practice.


Thanks 
Sierra has Purina Proplan Salmon and Rice.......

But I have used AngelEyes on her...and ever since no more issue...then again, she only had light staining....

Good luck!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

dboudreau said:


> Julie, our trip is not all fun, we have to attend Vacuum seminars too. Oh how boring!!!!!!!!!


*Well that sucks!! *

ahem :suspicious: :bounce:


----------



## mom23girls (Nov 26, 2007)

I switched to Core & I'm already seeing an improvement. She likes the food too!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Jen, it is funny how different all these dogs are. I had tried Core a while back, and it made Brady stain badly. I switched back to his old food and he is fine now. I know cerain foods react differently to each dog, so hopefully you won't have any problems with this with Amy.


----------



## mom23girls (Nov 26, 2007)

Isn't that strange?! I could really see a huge difference after her bath yesterday. Staining around her eyes was driving me nuts, so I tried peroxide & that turned her hair pink. What a mess my poor girl was! (thanks to me!)


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I am with you. The staining made me crazy too. Brady still gets a little grungy around his mouth if I don't wash him after he eats. But no more horrible red staining. He had it on his paws, mouth and eyes. I had never had problems before changing his food, and fortunately it fades pretty quickly. I used the peroxide too. Keep using it every day or two and it will help it fade. Kara also told me that she alternated between the peroxide and lemon juice and that helped. I also bought something at the petstore, but never did use it.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Brady's mom said:


> Another brown nose here. I just noticed this morning that Brady's nose has turned brown. DH says it has been that way for at least a month. I guess I am not too observant. I will be waiting to see if it changes back in the spring. I guess it is something about these light colored havs.


Karen, is it kind of a greyish tint? I'd be curious to hear if he gets his pigment back in the spring too. I've heard of quite a few Havs that get winter nose.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

ahh.. Yes, the peroxide and lemon juice DID help. I think if you put a few applications on, it will take the 'pink' out, don't give up!

if all else fails, there is a bleaching product for dogs you can try. I'll dig up the link if you are interested.

And that product "sun in" has been used by some successfully, I've read. You just have to be very mindful not to get any in their eyes! 

Kara


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kimberly, Kodi get winter nose. He has since he's a pup. Right now his nose is brown and then it usually turns black again. At least it always has. I'll have to see what happens this year. Shelby keeps her nose pigment all year. I guess because she is a b/w.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I probably missed an earlier discussion, but what causes "winter nose"? Is it the lack of sunlight?


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I do love how threads take a turn. Only here would a thread entitled Calendar Info and 09 be mostly about nose pigment! :biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL Susan! I didn't even look at this thread again until this morning because I figured it was just more calendar discussion.

Jane, there are several theories of what can cause it: lack of sunlight, which causes the breakdown of a certain enzyme, lack of Vitamin B, plastic dishes and Vitiligo. But, I believe Winter Nose (also called "snow nose") is only thought to be from lack of sunlight and the breakdown of an enzyme that depends on it. Here is a good informational page on pigment in Yellow Labs, including some Snow Nose info.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I just went and examined his nose. I would say it is still black around the edges but has turned to a dark brown in towards the center. I will see if I can get a good close up picture of it in the sunlight tomorrow.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Karen, Lily has winter nose andit is REAL REAL obvious! When we see you Sunday you will see. I would not be surprised. It seems that all the dogs I know that have it are of the cream/white variety.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Brady's mom said:


> I just went and examined his nose. I would say it is still black around the edges but has turned to a dark brown in towards the center. I will see if I can get a good close up picture of it in the sunlight tomorrow.


Same as Riley's, it almost looks like he just rubbed the color off from sniffing around.

I found this bad picture I took in Dec. but you can see the change from the picture in my avatar that was taken in the summer.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Interesting, Kimberly! Thanks for the link!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Leeann said:


> Same as Riley's, it almost looks like he just rubbed the color off from sniffing around.
> 
> I found this bad picture I took in Dec. but you can see the change from the picture in my avatar that was taken in the summer.


Ah but Riley is gorgeous, black nose or brown, summer or winter. Look at that face.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

What a cute picture of Riley! Yep, that is the nose!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

You're welcome Jane.

Karen & Leeann, it is interesting that your dogs that get it are both very light colored too. On that link I posted about yellow labs, they said that the winter nose tends to happen on the lighter dogs. For some reason, they end up with that enzyme trouble in winter. It is interesting how colors in coats display other things going on within the body.


----------

